# 'Invalid'



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Why are all TTOC members showing as invalid at the moment? :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Why are all TTOC members showing as invalid at the moment? :?


Hi, It has been mentioned 3 times recently & TTOC have a software issue which they are hoping to solve.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1958
Hoggy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Great stuff Harrold thank you (sorry I didn't see that it has been asked b4!)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Hai!

Yes recently we have updated some software so we are aware of the issue and we're working on a fix 

J
xx


----------

